# Cheap Hackable MP3 Player



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Just found this on eBay - looks like an easy hack by using the control buttons or remote control. Any capacity depending on USB Mem stick or SD Card

http://cgi.ebay.com/MP3-hardware-de...in_0?hash=item2ea7c78d52&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------

